# First Of The Season



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was walking through the garden to check out any damage caused by the latest weather and while looking in my radish patch found some are ready to Sautee in butter or bacon drippings. They took a little damage but am still going to pull a good bowl full and have mess this weekend.

I just wash them down good and throw them whole in a pan with whatever "fat" I am cooking with at the time stir fry them.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

hmmm I never heard of frying them ...going to have to try that since I LOVE radishes. I wish I could put my garden in but need to wait atleast another 2 weeks.....never know might still get a freeze.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

MsSage said:


> hmmm I never heard of frying them ...going to have to try that since I LOVE radishes. I wish I could put my garden in but need to wait atleast another 2 weeks.....never know might still get a freeze.


The radishes are very good sauteed in butter, and especially in bacon drippings. The greens are also "Very good", but they have a high silicate content so they tend to taste a little gritty but in moderate amounts cooked with the radish part of the plant, great stuff.

When they are the size in the picture, just wash them down good, cut the root off the bulb and toss them into the pan whole and cook them a little. As they get bigger, you can slice the radishes and chop the greens then pitch them into the pan. Very tastee!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Another recipe to try! We eat the radish raw and cook the greens like turnips. Well, we usually mix our greens, so they get mixed w/ whatever needs picking....but...now we're gonna hafta try adding the radishes to the greens. Who'd a thunk? Thanks davarm.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cook them!!!

Wash them off and eat them!!  lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Cook them!!!
> 
> Wash them off and eat them!!  lol


yeeeaaa, thats the best way, but......cooking cuts down on the burps and other types of gas emissions!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Cook them!!!
> 
> Wash them off and eat them!!  lol


At least wash off the ones that make it out of the garden lol.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JoKing said:


> At least wash off the ones that make it out of the garden lol.


Good point!!!

And Dav that is what Peppermint tea is for...  (Or catnip)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> And Dav that is what Peppermint tea is for...  (Or catnip)


Touche, we use Horsemint(wild peppermint), grows like weeds around here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Horsemint is good!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Horsemint is good!!!


The stuff grows in the fence rows, the garden, the pastures, beside the roads....."EVERYWHERE" and is just about the most abundant plant in this area maybe with the exception of Oak and Mesquite trees.

We have several pounds of it vacuum sealed and packed away in the "Pantry".


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

MsSage said:


> hmmm I never heard of frying them ...going to have to try that since I LOVE radishes. I wish I could put my garden in but need to wait atleast another 2 weeks.....never know might still get a freeze.


Here in Ky, we have broken temp. records..70s and then high 80s for March.
My crape myrtles in Tn. never leafed till first week of April...they leafed here March 21..two weeks early.
Everything here is bee-you--tea--full. Sand cherry bushes, knockout roses, big daddy hostas, regular hostas, wild rose bush, and I have dusty millers that never even faded all winter that are gorgeous.
I read the current is messed up in the Gulf because of the BP disaster.
Well, something's different.
And, I love radishes..those look really pretty. Jealous here.


----------

